# Running Car For Sale



## Sun710 (Jul 1, 2007)

Datsun 77 Rare Collector's Car
CLICK ABOVE TO SEE PICTURES

BEST OFFERS WELCOME..
:woowoo: 

Runs good and is fun to drive. Use it as a Daily Driver or mod it as Tuner or Drifter? CAR IS LOCATED South Suburbs of CHICAGO 60471. Come and see it and drive it. Local Pick-up by you to drive it away, or if you want to send a truck we can handle it that way. 
*Automatic
*Solid Body 
*4 CYLINDER L20B 1932 2.0 Liter 
*GAS SAVER 
*4 DOOR Wagon 
*BACK SEATS Convert TO FLATBED for HAULING!


----------

